# 1st Australian Reptile Mutation Breeders Conference!



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 12, 2012)

This February (17/02/2013) will be the 1st Annual Reptile Mutation Breeders Conference to be held in Melbourne, Australia. 


This conference is targeted to all those interested in reptile breeding and creating cool morphs. 


Discussion topics will include breeding and the mutations of various reptiles including:
•	Antaresia pythons
•	Blue Tongue lizards
•	Bearded Dragons 
•	Morelia pythons
•	Ultra Sound techniques and incubation
•	Plus lots more to be announced in the near future.


Make sure you get your tickets soon. You will not want to miss out. See brochure for more information.


For those of you who do not wish to provide personal details to PayPal, please contact me directly at the email provided on the flyer for alternative payment options!
Kind regards


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 12, 2012)

It looks like my previous post for this event has disappeared  strange!


----------



## saximus (Aug 12, 2012)

This looks so awesome. Shame it's in Vic though, I'd love to come along just to meet and listen to some of these big names


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 12, 2012)

45 Tickets left!


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got a ticket - Thanks!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2012)

40 Tickets left!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 13, 2012)

Got my tik  is gonna be awesome... I can't wait!!


----------



## ericrs (Aug 13, 2012)

im in. payed and cant wait


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2012)

If you don't want to miss out, there are only 30 tickets left!


----------



## ericrs (Aug 14, 2012)

get on board people. im road trippin it from adelaide. im just going to ghetto spec some accommodation. maybe in my car, random park bench who cares. the info you will gain from the guest speakers will be priceless. i cant believe that there are still so many tickets left at these prices.
get on it.


----------



## geckoboy (Aug 14, 2012)

Gotta love that albino knob.

Also be cool if someone could start a new thread after it's finished and maybe highlight some cool info..


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 14, 2012)

saximus said:


> This looks so awesome. Shame it's in Vic though, I'd love to come along just to meet and listen to some of these big names



Nothing stopping you mate. You can hang with the other Sydney siders :lol:


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't moan and complain about not being able to attend when the tickets are sold out. 

The ticket really only covers the catering that consists of lunch as well as afternoon tea. We are considering the option of having some finger foods at the saturday nights get together. 

The speakers are offering their services free of charge, as this conferences sole aim is to promote our hobby.

There is also talk of a wonderful attendance prize! 

Dont miss out! 

20 Tickets left!!!


----------



## Umbral (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds great, I won't be able to make the trip down but I hope it goes well!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 16, 2012)

Only 10 tickets left!


----------



## hrafna (Aug 16, 2012)

geckoboy said:


> Gotta love that albino knob.
> .


there are so many comments i could say in reply to this! but i would get banned if i voiced them.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 17, 2012)

Just a reminder that only 10 early bird tickets are still available at $50per ticket. Tickets will be $80 each when these are sold.



hrafna said:


> there are so many comments i could say in reply to this! but i would get banned if i voiced them.



The albino gecko belongs to Stefan Brech (Holland), so you don't have to feel compelled to say anything.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 20, 2012)

Only 5 tickets left.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 24, 2012)

The tickets are now sold out. We might consider releasing a few more in the month leading up to the event!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 28, 2012)

I have paid for a larger room at the venue and this will allow 36 more seats. We can now accommodate a 100 attendees. Tickets can be purchased through the carpetpythons.com.au online shop. People who prefer not to use PayPal can contact me via email at carp[email protected] .com for direct deposit details.


----------



## hrafna (Sep 9, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Just a reminder that only 10 early bird tickets are still available at $50per ticket. Tickets will be $80 each when these are sold.
> 
> 
> 
> The albino gecko belongs to Stefan Brech (Holland), so you don't have to feel compelled to say anything.



actually, i was thinking more along the lines of something dirty and sexual, not smuggled and illegal. but hey, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 11, 2012)

There are a few more tickets left for this event.


----------



## JustinV (Sep 12, 2012)

Any Chance of them having one in Sydney? Would love to go to something like this.

- - - Updated - - -

Any Chance of them having one in Sydney? Would love to go to something like this.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 12, 2012)

I still have to finalise the official agenda for the day but the following topics will be discussed:

1. Antaresia Pythons and their Mutations, this will include a discussion of results for the 2012 breeding season by the relevant authorities in their field ( Peter Birch and Damian Hyde).
2. Morelia Pythons and their Mutations, this will include a discussion of results for the 2012 breeding season by the relevant authorities in their field ( Wayne Larcombe and Meyndert Bornman).
3. Tiliqua and their Mutations, this will include a discussion of results for the 2012 breeding season by the relevant authority in their field ( Joe Ball).
4. "Shades of Grey - The Use of Ultrasound in Snakes" by Dr. Shane Simpson.
5. There will be an Exo Terra and Zoo Med product display, brought to you by Pets Pacific. They will be demonstrating some of their more uncommon high end products.
6. Pogona and their Mutations, will include a discussion of results for the 2012 breeding season by a relevant authority in their field.

One of the Sponsors have also Donated an attendee prize of a Co-Dominant for Patternless carpet python. One lucky attendee will walk away with this very rare Carpet Python mutation.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 21, 2013)

Who here went, and what did you think?


----------



## Toad (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought it was great and enjoyed everyone's presentation in their field. Cant wait for the next one where ever that may be, I will be there.

Great attendee prize too :lol:

Well done CP and all those involved.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 21, 2013)

It was a pleasure to present..... I just hope that more of these events can help unify our hobby.


----------



## Knobbies (Feb 21, 2013)

It was a great event, the people who attended this will tell you the same. I'm already looking forward to the next one. Some much information to take on board too. Was great to meet everyone and see some of the projects that people are working with. Great talks by all the speakers. Awesome work Meynies and the whole team
Regards
Mitch (Knobtail Kingdom)


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 21, 2013)

It was a pleasure. We will be having one of these every year from now on. I might actually jump onto the desktop and upload some photos of the event.


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 21, 2013)

please do i couldn't get there which sucked


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 21, 2013)

Who won the prize  Pictures of it?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Channaz (Feb 21, 2013)

A great conference! Thanks Meynies, Nicole and all of those who presented.

Being relatively new to the scene, I was unsure if this conference was really for me. However, all the presenters were clear and easy to follow. At no point did I feel things getting "over my head".

A really great day and highly recommended for anyone thinking of going along next year.


----------



## Wildexpo (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel sorry for those that missed out!
What a great day. I met stacks of great herpos, and learned heaps.
Awesome work by Meynies and team indeed!
Thanks to Meynies and team.
Cheers, Stimmo


----------



## mungus (Feb 25, 2013)

wish i could of gone 
happy it went well


----------



## lmnw57 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone sounds awesome. Would love an early heads up on the time of year for 2014 so I can book some holidays so we can go next year, unfortunately we had a prior committment this year. I look forward to being with like minded people who understand the passion for these beautiful animals and the hobby.


Regards............ Leigh


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Apr 5, 2013)

We are just waiting to find out when the Victorian Reptile expo will be! We will be having it over the same weekend.


----------



## lmnw57 (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for the reply


----------

